# Webstart: Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden.



## tuxedo (2. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab ein Problemchen mit Webstart. Bei den meisten meiner User klappt alles bestens mit dem Start meiner Client-Anwendung via Webstart. Doch eine Hand voll User berichtet, dass es trotz aktueller Java Installation (Java 6 Update 13 32bit für 32bit Windows) vorkommt, dass Webstart streikt und "Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden." in einem nicht viel sagenden Dialog erscheint. 

Was wir schon versucht haben:

- Via "javaws -viewer", auswählen der Anwendung und klicken auf das rote X zum deinstalllieren der Client-Anwendung -> Keine Besserung
- In der Windows Systemsteuerung in den Java Einstellungen sämtliche Caches geleert -> Keine Besserung
- Java deinstallieren und neu installieren -> Keine Besserung.

Es kommt nach wie vor diese Meldung. Wenn jetzt alle davon betroffen wäre würd ich sagen mit dem Webserver stimmt was nicht. Aber es sind nur eine Hand voll. Ein "Muster" lässt sich leider auch nicht erkennen. 

Any Ideas nach was ich noch schauen lassen könnte?

- Alex

P.S. Der Witz ist: Bei den Problemkandidaten hat's bis vor kurzem auch noch funktioniert. Ich hab mehrfach die Client-Anwendung auf dem Webserver aktualisiert, und auf einmal gings bei manchen nicht mehr, aber auch nicht bei allen gleichzeitig, sondern update-versetzt ... *seltsam*


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Was passiert denn, wenn Du mit einem neuen Schlüssel signierst? Taucht das Problem dann noch immer auf? Normaler Weise würde Webstart die gesamte App neu laden, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre. Ist die App öffentlich? Wenn ja: URL?

Wann genau kommt denn dei Fehlermeldung? Hast Du schon das Logging / Tracing-Zeugs aus der Java-Console aktiviert? Bist Du sicher, dass nur eine VM auf den jeweiligen Maschinen ist?

Ebenius


----------



## tuxedo (6. Apr 2009)

Ist ein Netbeans-Projekt. Da wird bei jedem "build" alles "von vorne neu" signiert.

Richtig öffentlich ist die Anwendung nicht. Bei ~200 Usern funktionierts ja auch, nur bei 2-3 Leuten gings nicht. 

Die Fehlermeldung kam da, wo normalerweise Webstart die Anwendung lädt.  Logging/Tracing: Naja, bei Usern die nicht "nebenan" sind ist das etwas kritisch. Genausowenig kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen ob nur eine VM installiert ist, oder ob mehrere Versionen auf der Platte rumfahren.

Mittlerweile ist das Problem auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden. Geht nun bei allen. 

Webstart an sich ist zwar toll, aber Benutzerfreundlich ist es nicht sonderlich. Die Idee ist gut, aber die Umsetzung hat doch ihre Tücken und Haken. Gründe und Meinungen gibts im Netz ja genug. 

Denke früher oder später werde ich nen "Bootloader" basteln den der User runterladen, und damit die Anwendung starten und up2date halten kann. Das ist dem User am vertrautesten, und es gibt - sowol aus Usersicht und auch Administratover Sicht, sofern das selbst gebastelte System mal rund läuft - weniger Hürden zu überwinden ...

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Denke früher oder später werde ich nen "Bootloader" basteln den der User runterladen, und damit die Anwendung starten und up2date halten kann. Das ist dem User am vertrautesten, und es gibt - sowol aus Usersicht und auch Administratover Sicht, sofern das selbst gebastelte System mal rund läuft - weniger Hürden zu überwinden ...


Oder Eclipse RCP...


----------



## tuxedo (6. Apr 2009)

Hmm, weiß nicht. Ist an sich ja nur ne kleine Anwendung. Eclipse RCP ist da doch etwas "oversized".

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2009)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, weiß nicht. Ist an sich ja nur ne kleine Anwendung. Eclipse RCP ist da doch etwas "oversized".


Was sind heute schon 5 MiB Framework?
Beim Update musst du sowieso nur noch die geänderten Bundles übertragen, also nur ein paar KiB


----------



## tuxedo (7. Apr 2009)

Wusste nicht dass es auch so klein geht. Lässt sich der Eclipse Updatemechanismus auch ohne SWT etc. benutzen? Hintergrund: Die Client-Anwendung ist eine Swing-GUI, gebastelt in Netbeans, welche auf der "Java Desktop Application" Library von Netbeans aufbaut. 

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2009)

Der Mechanismus schon, die fertigen Dialoge aber natürlich nicht.
Bei dir gibt es aber vermutl. nur ein Update Repository, da kann man wohl auf eine komplexe GUI verzichten.


----------

